

Ask HN: Optimal shop sorting? - yeti

We have an online shop has a lot of user submitted items.<p>Up to now we sort by default by newest, but it's becoming a mess now, hard to find the good items.<p>Are there any algorithms or suggestions for best sorting?<p>We are considering a ranking based on:<p>Sort by revenue generated with a weight for age (previous 24 hours sales * 100 + previous one week sales * 30 + previous months sales * 20 + previous year * 10 or whatever)<p>Any suggestions?
======
ryanteo
Hi, I'm new to programming but I'd like to ask a few questions: 1\. What's
your definition of good items? 2\. Do you think your problem sounds like it
could be solved by genetic algorithms (provided that computational costs are
acceptable)? It seems like a possible way to think about it would be to let
the best selling products compete to be on the first page.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genetic_algorithm>

